
XPS 15: how I set up dual boot, GPU switching and multitouch gestures on Ubuntu - Phait
https://www.reddit.com/r/Dell/comments/60a907/xps_15_9560_from_the_box_to_productivity_how_i/
======
jaimex2
Few things I would do differently, granted I've never struggled to the level
the author has latest Linux Mint and a new XPS 15.

1\. Always wipe the disk/trash all partitions and install Windows 10 fresh
after you rip out the keys. OEMs ship crapware city with some nasty nasty
things sometimes. You will also get back a decent amount of extra GBs from
recovery partitons.

2\. Linux distros all come with Gparted, use it for resizing.

3\. The nVidia drivers are ready to go in additional drivers, don't know why
he was installing ppas ( picked wrong release? )

As a golden rule if you have brand spanking new hardware and things are not
working, upgrading your kernel to bleeding latest will usually solve things. (
60% of the time it works evertime! But no seriously, you may need to roll up
your sleeves and compile RCs with custom patches )

4\. OSX like gestures work out of the box very nicely on Cinnamon. It's a
shame he couldn't get it going, might be worth spending a little more effort
on getting it running. Forcing it or xorg to reconfigure might work if
something screwed up with the driver switching?

------
darreld
Great timing for this as I just removed my XPS 15 from the box not 30 minutes
or so ago. I still haven't decided if I'll dual-boot Linux or use VMWare.

